# Unerbetene Telefonanrufe zu Marktforschungszwecken rechtswidrig



## Captain Picard (24 Juli 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/75854


> Telefonische Werbung zum Absatz von Waren und Dienstleistungen ohne vorherige Einwilligung des Angerufenen wird seit Jahren von den Gerichten als rechtswidrig eingestuft. Diese Rechtsprechung ist durch die 2004 eingeführte ausdrückliche Regelung des Paragrafen 7 Abs. 2 im Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG) sogar gesetzlich bestätigt worden. Nun hat das Landgericht Hamburg diesen Grundsatz auf Umfragen zur Marktforschung ausgedehnt.


----------



## Juri (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerbetene Telefonanrufe zu Marktforschungszwecken rechtswidrig*

Das wurde auch Zeit. Diese Marktforscher die Samstags um 19.30 anrufen während man verzweifelt versucht die Fütterungszeit der Zöglinge hinter sich zu bringen waren schon immer meine Freunde.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerbetene Telefonanrufe zu Marktforschungszwecken rechtswidrig*

Vor ein paar Tagen wurde ich von einer "Atlas" angerufen.

Es sei wegen einer Konsumentenbefragung oder so ähnlich.

Ich war geneigt, die Frau nach der ladungsfähigen Adresse zu fragen, aber ich hatte keine Zeit und habe sie mit einem "Ich habe für sowas keine Zeit, Tschüss!" inklusive Auflegen abgewürgt.

Aber den Nächsten, der mir mit sowas kommt, den mache ich rund, wenn ich die Zeit dafür habe! Versprochen!


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerbetene Telefonanrufe zu Marktforschungszwecken rechtswidrig*

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteRecht/Telefonwerbung.htm


> Telefonwerbung ist ein Ärgernis und überdies illegal. Schon vor Jahren
> hat der Bundesgerichtshof Werbeanrufe bei Verbrauchern (sog. "cold calls")
> verboten. Seit dem 8. Juli 2004 steht dieses Verbot nun auch ausdrücklich im
> Gesetz.



cp


----------



## Heiko (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerbetene Telefonanrufe zu Marktforschungszwecken rechtswidrig*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Vor ein paar Tagen wurde ich von einer "Atlas" angerufen.
> 
> Es sei wegen einer Konsumentenbefragung oder so ähnlich.
> 
> ...


Ich habe dummerweise noch keinen dazu bringen können, mir zu verraten, wo sie meine Telefonnummer her haben.


----------



## Mehrwert (30 August 2006)

*AW: Unerbetene Telefonanrufe zu Marktforschungszwecken rechtswidrig*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dummerweise noch keinen dazu bringen können, mir zu verraten, wo sie meine Telefonnummer her haben.



Hallo!
Ich war der unregistrierte, der den Anruf der Atlas bekam. 

Nun, in meinem Fall war es meine Handynummer. Das ist die einzige Nummer, unter der ich im Telefonbuch stehe. Ansonsten ist es ja auch nicht sooo schwer, die in einer Stadt üblichen Telefonnumerräume herauszufinden und einfach mal alle anzupingen. "Kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer" ist doch kostenlos, oder???


----------



## technofreak (30 August 2006)

*AW: Unerbetene Telefonanrufe zu Marktforschungszwecken rechtswidrig*

Da ich mit keiner Nummer je im Telefonverzeichnis gestanden habe, bekomme ich nur sehr selten
"cold calls" . Offensichtlich werden hauptsächlich die frei veröffentlichten Telefonnummern angewählt.
Ausnahmen davon sind wohl  Befragungen, die wohl tatsächlich nach dem Zufallsprinzip ausgewählt werden, 
Da ich  einmal drauf eingegangen bin, werde ich immer wieder mal angerufen und je nach Laune 
laß ich mich dann auch "ausquetschen"   

Unrühmliche Ausnahme  davon ist die T-Com (mein Anschluß läuft darüber) die  mir immer wieder
in unregelmäßigen Abständen was aufschwatzen will. Zuletzt Schutzsoftware u.A gegen Dialer   
Hab der Dame für ihre Fürsorglichkeit gedankt, ihr  aber versichert eine gewisse Erfahrung
 auf dem Sektor zu besitzen :scherzkeks:


----------

